# Betta is turning Yellow!



## Cyndal (Aug 4, 2018)

It looks like jaundice. I got 4 male show quality bettas off of a eBay seller on July 6. They all looked healthy, eating great, and gorgeous colours. About a week after I got them 2 out of the four got really sick looking, and not acting like a normal bettas. I treated them for multiple different diseases, fungal, and bacterial and still nothing. And one of the two has gotten worse it is turning like a jaundicy yellow coloring. I put all four of them in a divided 20 gallon with 3 sponge filters and two heaters to to make everything equal in the tank temperature and oxygen wise. I have had bettas for 7 years and have never delt with anything like this before.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Have you every had a Koi or Marbled Betta before? They change colors.
Is the only 'symptom' the change in color?


----------



## Cyndal (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes I have had marbled bettas before. His other symptoms are very cloudy eyes and what looks to be fin rot and some raised scales.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Could you fill this form out then?
With the raised scales, that sounds like the beginnings of dropsy: What antibiotics and fungal medications have you tried?


----------



## Cyndal (Aug 4, 2018)

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Help the Fish Forum Stay "Happening"
Dear Cyndal, If you enjoy the Tropical Fish Aquarium Forum, please help us keep the community fun, friendly, and active by
· Adding a link to the community from your website or blog. Linking members will receive a "Linking Member" designation.
image not found

· Telling your friends about us.
· Using the Report Post feature
blocked image
to help alert us to issues. 
Thank you,
The Fish Forum Team
Index
Betta Care
Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies
This topic is closed
RussellTheShihTzu
TFK Moderator
Join: Mar 2013
Mentions: 111
Posts: 15517
Tennessee

Oct 05, 2015 · #1
PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can best help your Betta
Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions.
Please copy and paste into a new message and fill out this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give you the most accurate advice possible. Without the information and photos the best we can do is guess.
Even if you're already answered many of the questions in text form you we ask you fill out the form so we will have a quick reference for information.
Before responding to a call for help please request this form be filled out or wait until it is. 
If you need more information ask in text; do not make any alterations to this form. If you have suggestions for additions to this form please contact a Moderator. 
Thank you,
The Betta Fish Team
Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.
Housing: How many gallons is your tank? 20 Does it have a filter?yes Does it have a heater?yes What temperature is your tank? 78 Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?yes Does your Betta have tank mates? Yes other bettas it’s a dived male Betta tank each having 4 gallons of water What kind?
Food: What food brand do you use?tetra and a bloodworm brand Do you feed flakes or pellets?yes but not very often Freeze-dried? No How often do you feed your Betta? Every other day How much?i hand feed them until they won’t take food anymore. 
Maintenance: Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Every dayWhat percentage of water did you change?1/4 of the tank What is the source of your water? Reverse osmosis filtered water. Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?both What additives do you use? Aquarium salt What brand of conditioner?i don’t have to use a conditioner 
Water Parameters: What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water *before* the regular water change; not after one.
Ammonia: 0Nitrite:.25 Nitrate: 20pH:7.4 Hardness (GH): Alkalinity (KH):
Symptoms and Treatment: When did you first notice the symptoms?1 week after get the fish. How has your Betta’s appearance changed?dull in Color and has started to turn yellow like jaundice, has had raised scales off and on, and has lost parts of his fins like fin rot. How has your Betta’s behavior changed?very larthargic Is your Betta still eating?yes Have you started treating your Betta?yes If so, how? Ich-X Does your Betta have any history of being ill? I don’t know? How long have you owned your Betta? 1 month Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased Had barely raised scales when I unboxed him but after I treated him with Ich-X they went down but since then has gotten new symptoms and is doing worse.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Ich-x isn't an antibiotic, so no wonder it didn't have any effect. Lets try an antibiotic, you can get Furan-2 OR Fish Mox, which ever med you can get faster. 

I would also do 50-70% water changes until they get better and absolutely before you start dosing the antibiotics.


----------



## Cyndal (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you


----------

